# International Schools V Public



## daveco23

Hi All,

*Background*
This is long, so apologies, and thanks for reading

Just been offered a Job with an MNC for SG 200,000 per year pre tax. We will be paying for everything out of this - no company subsidy for accomodation, schools, etc.

We have a 6 year old and a 4 year old, who we would ideally want educated through the Australian Cirriculum as we will be moving there in about 2 years.
Having looked at the fees for the international schools, there is no way we could afford to send both to private schools, whilst having to pay for everything else associated with raising a 4 person family..

My question is has anybody on here elected to send their kids to the public education system? If so, what have been your experiences, both good and bad? Is it something you would recommend?

*A few more secondary questions...*
Would one consider SG200K a good salary given the above details? 
I will be located on Alexandra road - what would be good areas for family condo living that are close to the MRT and schools? I have no problem with a 30-45 minute commute each way. 
What price could I expect to pay for a condo this far out and walking distance to MRT.

*Last one...*
This position would require 50-60% international travel, meaning my wife and kids will need to fend for themselves while I am away. While they are friendly, outgoing people who have no problem making friends, I was wondering if anybody else has been in the same position and what experiences they have had with raising a young family while one of the parents is away so much, particularly in the first 12 months..


Thanks,


----------



## simonsays

A lot of expats do send their kids to public schools, though, in The MOE site, there is an explanation of the placement.

i.e Locals get priority, PRs get next, then the foreigners get last priority.

In essence, forget the most vaunted schools.

Well, the good news is, in Singapore is given that you need tutors for your kids, so even at the mid-rated schools you will stand a chance to provide decent education.

The only issue maybe the time the kid takes to travel to school - 30 minutes or so

BTW, NYC is adopting Singapore's Math Curriculam, means a lot for the standard here I guess.

All those who could speak have said the standards here are high ..


----------



## Lance kim

There is a number of expats putting their kids into local school. My kids is in local school and they are doing great. For sure that the local school fees is cheaper then international school here. We have a great tutor who help my kids in their studies. 

Singapore math curriculum is gaining popularity world wide. Its a plus if your kids gasp the learning technique here.


----------



## IKSMOM

Hello just saw this post and thought I'd jump in. I am curious and would like to know, which local primary schools do foreigners send their kids to mainly? Is there a particular one that accepts foreigners?


----------



## Bao Chien

Much appreciated !


----------



## simonsays

IKSMOM said:


> Hello just saw this post and thought I'd jump in. I am curious and would like to know, which local primary schools do foreigners send their kids to mainly? Is there a particular one that accepts foreigners?


with the last revision to the admission process, well, foreigners stand feeble chances of admitting their kids to local schools ...

It has just been tightened up further.

I do know foreign kids in St Patricks, SJI, and Temasek Primary .. for how long more they will be there, I have no answer ..


----------



## IKSMOM

Appreciate this, thank you. 



ecureilx said:


> with the last revision to the admission process, well, foreigners stand feeble chances of admitting their kids to local schools ...
> 
> It has just been tightened up further.
> 
> I do know foreign kids in St Patricks, SJI, and Temasek Primary .. for how long more they will be there, I have no answer ..


----------



## anneteoh

IKSMOM said:


> Hello just saw this post and thought I'd jump in. I am curious and would like to know, which local primary schools do foreigners send their kids to mainly? Is there a particular one that accepts foreigners?


I was aware that most MOE schools are open to accept foreign students. I was in Sg when they increased the school fees for everyone, but at a ratio proportionately higher for foreign students ( in order to protect citizens and PRs too). Still, in comparison with private school fees, the fees charged in MOE schools are sharply much less. 

It's futile to judge which system offers a higher standard or better quality of education, as values are often relative; but it is always the case that the quality and standard of home help make the difference. I can say that most teachers in most schools in Sg run the extra mile and the MOE work relentlessly to improve the standard and quality all round; but parents, the makeup of the individual child, peer groups, private tutors, professional coaches and the nation's expectations all together contribute towards Sg'porean students' attainment of world class standard in school on the whole.

It can be highly stressful for the student unless there's a passion for learning, achievement and competition supported by a disciplined lifestyle, making purposeful choices and getting visible rewards. Nothing namby pamby like liberal democracy or romanticism which is why some people, like myself, prefer to stay on the fringe; after all that hard work that is.

A Sg student asked, "Why the Higgs boson and dark matter' if it's all about nothingness and there's nothing to exploit ? Does not the earth need to lie fallow too?


----------

